# Falco bows



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Falco bows is one of the best value for money bows available, they're good price and even the starter bows shoot very well.

The Trophy model is the best of the bunch,they also make a very short version Storm designed for a Horse Archer I hear it makes a good hunting bow also.

http://www.falco.ee/


----------



## OCLhunter90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks. I believe the storm is too short for my draw length. Do you know what makes the Trophy Vintage better than the Force Vintage?


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I did not think we could get them in the states. Cool if we can. I shot one while in Germany


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Brianlocal3 said:


> I did not think we could get them in the states. Cool if we can. I shot one while in Germany


Siim exports well over 2000 bows a year and know he visits trade shows in USA so he may have a dealer in the USA, send him an e-mail or call to find out.

Trophy Vintage seems his best seller with tourney shooters, I've tried it and it's very good.


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

OCLhunter90 said:


> Thanks. I believe the storm is too short for my draw length. Do you know what makes the Trophy Vintage better than the Force Vintage?


Force have carbon as standard? 
I have carbon Trophy, very good bow.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Pikkuhannu said:


> Force have carbon as standard?
> I have carbon Trophy, very good bow.


Pikkuhannu didn't Siim design/make the Storm specailly for you? It so please share the story with us. :thumbs_up


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

steve morley said:


> Pikkuhannu didn't Siim design/make the Storm specailly for you? It so please share the story with us. :thumbs_up


Well i ask him to make special Storm, it would be without sight window, i will shoot also with thumbring.

Better ask my friend Marko Suhonen, you find him on youtube as Trophybow, he is test shooter of Falco bows.


----------



## OakKing (Apr 14, 2012)

Brianlocal3 said:


> I did not think we could get them in the states. Cool if we can. I shot one while in Germany


These look like really nice bows. I'm interested.. found this too. Dealer in the US:

*BOWIE OUTFITTERS*
8630 Perkins Road
Baton Rouge, LA 70810
ph: +1 225 766 1200
www.bowieoutfitters.com
[email protected]


----------



## OakKing (Apr 14, 2012)

I inquired to see if Bowie Outfitters are still a dealer here in the US.



> Darren,
> 
> Yes, we are still a dealer for Falco, as a matter of fact we are putting together an order as we speak, so if there is one you'd like please let us know.
> 
> ...


----------

